# Daten aus HSQLDB in HTML transferieren?



## Dragonate (26. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Ich habe ein Formular mit HTML und CSS gebastelt (besteht hauptsächlich aus Tabellen), und dieses muss sich bald mit Daten aus einer HSQLDB-Datenbank füllen.

Wie mache ich das jetzt ?    Ich kann ein bisschen PHP bzw könnte mir in dem bereich auch Hilfe besorgen, geht das damit ?

Was für Schnittstellen gibt es da ?


----------



## thom (27. Jan 2010)

Nein, eigentlich bist Du hier falsch. PHP- oder HSQL-Foren wären sicher die richtigere Adresse. Aber grundsätzlich solltest Du die HSQLDB über die ODBC-Funktionen von php ansprechen können. Allerdings benötigst Du einen passenden ODBC-Treiber für HSQL.

Thom


----------



## Dragonate (27. Jan 2010)

Ok, ich guck dann nochmal in anderen Foren. Danke


----------



## maki (27. Jan 2010)

*verschoben*


----------

